# Smoked meatloaf and a CI aebleskiver pan!



## Brokenhandle (Jul 6, 2020)

So been wanting to do a smoked meatloaf  for awhile and finally got around to it. First off, a Big thank you to 

 TNJAKE
  for sharing his recipe! Seen his post awhile back and wanted to give it a try.  His post was a better step by step than mine so if he wants to maybe he will post a link to his post. (Not sure how to do it). Also been wanting to use this CI pan that we have had for awhile,  just hadn't gotten around to it.  Thinking about meatloaf I suddenly thought about using some of the mixture and stuffing with cheese and forming into balls.  I also have to give a shout out to 

 tx smoker
  he has given me several good ideas to use this pan for! 

So anyways,  I followed Jake's recipe to a T, only changes were I used what I had on hand. 2 lbs 85/15 venison beef tallow mix (he used 80/20 burger) and .25 lb Dakota sausage blend from Owen's bbq (he used smoked Italian sausage).  I used Jeff's rub (he used killer hog rub, I believe).

Sauteed 1 cup chopped onion and 5 slices bacon cut up








I apologize for very few prep pics, was busy with other things at the same time.  I preformed the balls to get the size I wanted and then shredded up smoked Colby longhorn cheddar and smoked muenster onto them and stuffed cheese inside them.








Into the pan and sprinkled more of Jeff's rub on top.







2 loaves , sprinkled more of Jeff's rub on top also.  I started with 4 small loaves,  used 1 1/2 to make the balls then added other 1/2 back into meat mixture and divided in half.







Into the smoker @ 250 degrees,  smoked with pitmasters choice pellets in the mailbox







Pulled the meatballs out @ 155 degrees and sauced...3 got countryside bar bq sauce ( my wife's favorite) and 4 got Jeff's bbq sauce.  Then back into smoker,  pulled at 165 degrees 







Countryside bar bq sauce 







Out of the pan, they look and smell amazing!







An inside look...cheesy goodness !







2 loaves at 158, time to sauce, left one gets countryside,  right side gets Jeff's 







Out of smoker @ 165, left countryside,  right Jeff's 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Plated with fresh green beans from the garden.  Now this is a terrible pic! Meatball is on the right...I may have eaten the cheesy center already. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







I have to say this all turned out amazing! Only one meatball left, wife wanted it for lunch the next day. Loved the 1st use of this pan! Only problem is I only have one.  The good thing is they cook faster so made good appetizers. 

Next day lunch...meatloaf sandwich on toast with mayo , more smoked Colby longhorn cheese shredded on top and more of Jeff's sauce with one of 

 SmokinAl
  Pickles...ok maybe 3 or 4.







A closer look. Actually ended up dipping in ketchup,  tasted amazing...kinda like a meaty grilled cheese. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thanks for looking!

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 6, 2020)

Wow Ryan. All looks fantastic!! The larger meatloaves look stunning but I love the meatballs you did in the golf ball cooker  Great way to put that thing to use first time out. Now that you've opened the door, you'll find lots more stuff to use it for.  It's ok that the plated shot had all the cheese eaten before the pic was taken. You got the pic before that with that melted cheesiness and it's gorgeous!!

Great job my friend!!
Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 6, 2020)

Damn man all of that looks amazing. The meatballs have my mouth watering. Sandwich isn't too shabby either! Points all around!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 6, 2020)

Thanks Robert! I appreciate it! And I think I might change the name of that pan...golf ball cooker is way easier to say and spell!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 6, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damn man all of that looks amazing. The meatballs have my mouth watering. Sandwich isn't too shabby either! Points all around!


Thank you! I appreciate it! Those meatballs turned out great!  Glad I tried it...some of you guys been putting out some great CI cooks lately...didn't want to be left out!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 6, 2020)

Thank you to whoever's moved it to its proper place...I realized it after I started and wasn't sure how to change from beef to wild game

Thanks 
Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 6, 2020)

One more thing Robert 

 tx smoker
  you should get one of those pans...then you can be "the mad griddler" with a golf ball cooker on your griddle!   

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 6, 2020)

Buddy , that all looks fantastic . I over due for a meatloaf . 
Great work .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 6, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Buddy , that all looks fantastic . I over due for a meatloaf .
> Great work .


Thank you! I appreciate it. We were long overdue also! Wife doesn't usually care for any sauce but she loved this

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 6, 2020)

Thanks for the likes 

 kruizer
  and 

 WeberBlackStoneYoder
  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 6, 2020)

Pretty cool idea.  I've yet to stuff meatballs. I makeep 50 at a time so I try to bang them out quickly...JJ


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 6, 2020)

You nailed it Ryan. The ones with cheese look killer. Glad you enjoyed the recipe


----------



## one eyed jack (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm with Chopsaw; "Overdue for a smoked meatloaf", and all your pictures are inspiring.

Great job.


----------



## xray (Jul 6, 2020)

Looks great Ryan especially the golf balls!! I third “overdue for a meatloaf.” I think we may see a run on meatloaf threads soon.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 6, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Pretty cool idea.  I've yet to stuff meatballs. I makeep 50 at a time so I try to bang them out quickly...JJ


Thank you! Definitely not a good way to make a bunch of them but worked out good for this and gave me an excuse to use this pan.  

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 6, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> You nailed it Ryan. The ones with cheese look killer. Glad you enjoyed the recipe


Thanks Jake! It was all amazing.  Have made smoked meatloaf before and it was ok but this will definitely be made again!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 6, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> I'm with Chopsaw; "Overdue for a smoked meatloaf", and all your pictures are inspiring.
> 
> Great job.


Thank you! Its been on the to do list for a long time. 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 6, 2020)

xray said:


> Looks great Ryan especially the golf balls!! I third “overdue for a meatloaf.” I think we may see a run on meatloaf threads soon.


Thanks! I appreciate it. Those golf balls would make some awesome meatball subs. This pan was a gift, could use another.  Recently saw a griswold CI pan like this with bigger holes but for $90...I don't think so. More meatloaf threads...yep!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 6, 2020)

Thanks for the like 

 D.W.
  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 6, 2020)

Looks great from here !!  Nice job!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 6, 2020)

jaxgatorz said:


> Looks great from here !!  Nice job!


Thank you! I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 8, 2020)

BH, nice smoke right there ,looks delicious!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 8, 2020)

crazymoon said:


> BH, nice smoke right there ,looks delicious!


Thank you,  I appreciate it! It turned out really good and satisfied my craving!

Ryan


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 8, 2020)

Really nice job on the loaves and creative thing on the meatballs!

LIKE!

And as others have said "overdue for a smoked meatloaf" that's why I am doing one tonight! 

John


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 8, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Really nice job on the loaves and creative thing on the meatballs!
> 
> LIKE!
> 
> ...


Thanks john, I appreciate it! Was fun using my "little golf ball cooker" as 

 tx smoker
  called it! Seems like alot of people are hankering for meatloaf now. Wife made chili a couple days ago so last night I had meatloaf smothered in chili,  no pics tho...I know, no pics never happened,  but sure was good! 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 30, 2022)

Took me a bit to find it 

 DRKsmoking
  but just so you know...you do need an aebelskiver pan! But they are kinda fun!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 30, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Took me a bit to find it
> 
> DRKsmoking
> but just so you know...you do need an aebelskiver pan! But they are kinda fun!
> ...



Now you have done it for sure. This is a great thread, and thank you for finding and adding me to it. 
Yes I am getting this pan now.

Nice meat loaves, and the cheese filled meat balls, perfect. 

Maybe I need 2 of the pans

David


----------

